# IBM AS400 Power 5 Series



## Mohammad Ali (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello Guys

Finally iI try to check with forums after a lot of attempts to solve my problem.

Here my problem : iI have IBM Power 5 I Series Server Model Type 9405-520 previously main board of the system was faulted and iI import the IBM main board from USA from recognized business partner of IBM after installing the hardware iI try to restore the system, iI login to DST panel and start the recovery process first step was installing license internal codes iI do the same and install license internal code from my Save sys Tape after that system restart then iI configure the hard drives of the system and then through IPL iI install the system after installing the system on new machine and hard drives system restart and then system stuck on SRC Code : D200C2FF.

Can any one help me to solve this issue here please guide me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2015)

What exactly does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## qsecofr (Oct 7, 2015)

I imagine your IBM business partner would be your first point of contact.  That's in part what they're there for.  Googling 
http://www-304.ibm.com/support/customercare/sas/f/hps/related/Power5_Firmware_ReadMe.html
and browsing the infocenter
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/ssw_ibm_i/welcome
might also help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2015)

After that helpful information this thread is closed.

Rule #7: Thread freebsd-forums-rules.38922


----------

